# RP Battle: Mambo vs Mambi



## Mambi (Oct 19, 2020)

<from a shimmering portal in the middle of the Antarctic, a sleek black cat emerges and makes an announcement>

Attention penguins and all who watch the multiverse...*let the games begin!   *_<a few seals and penguins clap> _


On one side...we have the portal casting cat of chaos...me, Mambi!  <_a single penguin claps while the others just sigh> _

On the other side, The Mammoth of Mayhem, Mambo!, (managed by @BennyJackdaw )  _<everyone cheers wildly, and the cat just shrugs and grins> _

*Let the fun begin!!!*_ <the cat smiles, digs his claws into the ice, and with glowing eyes awaits your first opening move...>_


----------



## Baalf (Oct 19, 2020)

(Wait, are we supposed to make new topics for the Fight Club?)


----------



## Mambi (Oct 19, 2020)

(no, it just helps keep it clear sometimes. You don't _have_ to do anything <giggle>)


----------



## Baalf (Oct 19, 2020)

"Oh. They don't usually cheer for me," Mambo said. "I hope that is a good thing." 

Mambo decided to start things off by it shooting chunk of ice from his nostrils towards the Challenger.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 19, 2020)

_<the cat laughs as the ice chunk approaches> _Starting off really small I see? Ok then, I'll start easy too..._<the cat's eyes glow and a shimming rift appears in the path of the ice chuck. As it disappears into it, you suddenly hear the chunk smash into the ground behind you having emerged from another portal behind you> _

Next time it goes to the head, Mambo! <giggle> Hope that's not ALL you have! <_he winks and opens another portal by the water's edge. Suddenly from the portal still formed behind you, torrents of freezing water come pouring out, soaking you thoroughly as he laughs at your sputtering form>_


----------



## Baalf (Oct 19, 2020)

Mambo was not too affected by the cold. Still, he was annoyed by what the cat was doing.

"Hey! That's no fair!" He said. He decided to try and charge at the cat, hoping his big size would intimidate him.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 19, 2020)

_<The cat watches with amusement the mammoth's thunderous body rushing at him, the ice and snow trembling with every step. He smiles and with a quick giggle, opens a portal behind him at the last second and sticking his toungue out at you, falls backwards into the portal and disappears into it just as you pass over where he would have been. As you screech to a halt looking for him, he falls out of the sky with a whistle and landing on your back, pats your head and flips off of you with a graceful roll, landing in front of you again as you get his bearings.> 
_
Oh you're going to be fun, I can tell! _<he flashes his razor-sharp claws and smiles wickedly>_ I haven't even had to bring in the big guns yet! _<he leans low and sways his arched back playfully, ready to pounce...his eyes glowing all the while ominously...>_


----------



## Baalf (Oct 20, 2020)

The audience was starting to laugh at Mambo. Perhaps they were just humoring him before when they cheered.

"Stop it! The cat cheats!" Mambo shouted!

Against the advice of his adversary, Mambo decided to shoot more ice towards the cat. This time, he was shooting a lot at him.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 20, 2020)

<_snicker_> AGAIN with the ice? <_quickly looks upwards at several shooting stars in the sky and smiles_> Well, if that's how *you *want to do this...but *I'm* getting a little cold here so...<_with a totally unnecessary wave of his paw, his eyes glow brighter as a large shimmering rift forms several dozen feet above the ice in between you and the cat. Instantly one of the stars disappears as from the rift a brightly-glowing ball of fire several feet wide suddenly and violently emerges, crashing into the ground in a fiery blast that obliterates the thrown ice mid-air, and leaves a glowing rock behind in a steaming crater.>

<As you try to adjust to what just happened, the cat casually saunters over to the edge of the crater and holds out his paws, warming them in the heat from the rapidly cooling meteorite.>_ Mmm, cozy! <laughs more> You DO realize though that I'm going to stop playing defensive soon, right? <_giggles impishly> _Just a matter of deciding what's most fun to start with! <_smiles widely and winks at you, beaming with an overconfidence that could easily become his downfall as it has in the past...>_


----------



## Baalf (Oct 20, 2020)

Mambo was actually prepared for him to use his portal to deflect the ice chunks again, and planned on catching any that he planned on directing towards his head. That is not what happened. Instead, a great meteor appeared before Mambo.

So he quickly thought of Plan B. Mambo quickly shot ice chunks at the meteor to use melted ice to douse the flames on the meteor. He then rushed to the meteor and picked it up. He lifted the meteor over his head and prepared to throw the meteor, but he didn't throw it right away. Instead, he continued to fire ice chunks. If he wasn't caught off guard by the diversion oh, he would still potentially leave himself open, as Mambo was hoping he couldn't just open multiple portals anyway he wished. Mambo fired ice forward while preparing to throw the Meteor above.

...but wait! What if the cat used the portal on himself to dodge all of that? Mambo held onto the meteor in case that happened. He did try it to fake out a throw in an attempt to get his opponent to do something he could exploit. He was a young creature and was clearly less powerful than his opponent, so it looked like the only way he could win was to think things through, which usually wasn't one of his strong points.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 20, 2020)

_<the cat gasps in awe at the strength of the mammoth as he lifts the huge steaming rock and hold it effortlessly, and with no time to form a portal quickly dives to the right just as the flying chunks of ice smash into the ledge he was standing on. He rolls to the side and with a flip, lands on his feet and turns towards you, watching closely...his tail twitching at your slightest movement but instantly freezing as you do, his reflexes ready for the incoming projectile...waiting...>_

Ok, I'm impressed...you ARE a strong one, I'll give ya that! _<he smiles and points downwards_> One little thing though, Mambokins...notice you're in the bottom of a crater? As in the bottom of a large open round ice bowl? 'Cause *I*  sure did!!! Ever play Beyblade? <_the cat's eyes flash and a rift appears on the upper ledge, and with a loud booming sound, several large boulders of varying sizes come crashing out from a landslide occurring on the other side of the hole, the round boulders rolling in a spiral around and around the crater bowl, getting closer and closer to you as the dust and debris start to cloud the area.> _

Have fun with your new toys! _<the cat laughs uproariously as you stand holding the boulder, through the rumbling hearing the chaos builds around you as the rocks start their final approach...> _


----------



## Baalf (Oct 21, 2020)

Mambo rapidly set his meteor down. He watched as all the boulders were coming towards him, and knew that he couldn't control all of them at the same time. Mambo rolled his meteor gently into one of the boulders, which slowed the boulder down so he could control it. He did this as quickly as he could with the rest of the boulders, but...

One of the boulders smacked right into his back and pushed him right into another Boulder. He found himself sandwiched and hunched over. The next thing you know, he started to cry.

The audience started to laugh at him even harder. It didn't help that he started screaming for mommy as well. At first, this almost sounded like surrender...

... but those cries of sadness and pain quickly turned into cries of anger and determination. "Kitty cat is bad!" He shouted. "I'll teach you! I'll teach you not to make me cry!!!"

Boulder's started flying out of the crater, with a pattern that was offset because he figured the cat couldn't suck them all up into a portal if they weren't in a straight line. He kept a few Boulders inside the bowl so that he could use them strategically if none of those Boulders hit the cat.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 22, 2020)

_<the cat laughs even harder as the rocks smash into his large opponent, thrilling at the success of his plan. As he rolls on the crater edge hysterically, he notices several large shadows passing over  his spot and freezes. As he looks up towards you and sees the randomly-seemingly barrage of rocks flying his way suddenly, he screams and dives to the right...then the left...roll forward...CRAP they seem to be everywhere! Even with his superior reflexes he is barely able to get clear in time of several of them, and too fast for him to concentrate to form a portal to escape!>

<He frantically runs towards the far edge, trying to dodge the rocks when one smashes in front of him, cracking the ice below his paws. Stopping suddenly, he skids against the newly formed wall, and screams loudly as another rock comes from above him...too late to jump free! You see his fearful eyes glow brightly in a desperate attempt to form a rift just as you watch the rock smash cleanly into the other rock, a pile of dust and ice spray high with the impact.> 

<As the chaos clears with the cold arctic breeze, you see no sign of the cat in the impact area. Looking around quickly, you see the frantically-panting cat several feet from the other edge of the crater, shaking and trembling slightly as he tries to dust himself off of some rubble that followed him through the portal he was just barely able to form...>_


----------



## Baalf (Oct 22, 2020)

Mambo carried some of the folders out of the carrier as he went to check on his opponent. It looked like you done some considerable damage.

"Did I win?" Mambo asked.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 22, 2020)

_<the cat pants a little harder and rises slightly, the last of the rubble falling off his rear as he shakes. Rubbing a few parts gently, he flexes and stares up at you, a fierce smile forming as he glares at the mammoth and his arsenal of rocks. His eyes start to glow fierce as he snarls...his claws extending and digging into the ice in preparation to pounce.> _Not YET you didn't...I got LOTS more to give! Ok...little mammoth...enough games!!! <_snarl> _Time for kitty to really have some fun!!!

_<With one final fierce howl, he starts to charge at you as you prepare another boulder...his feline form rushing at you with ferocity as he roars with madness in his ever-glowing eyes. As he barrels towards you with claws outstretched still a distance away, he jumps and a rift suddenly forms in front of him. His dives into it...instantly emerging from beneath you from another rift formed while you were distracted with his charge, smashing upwards against your head with vicious fury as his claws swipe chunks off your fur. As you reel backwards from the blow, the cat flips in the air and falls into another portal...emerging a safe distance away on all fours to see the result of his blow and recover somewhat himself...>

<seeing you still standing but staggered, he quickly opens another smaller rift directly  behind you, and you feel the heat of lava flowing from it, melting the ice beneath your feet as you start to sink slightly into the ever-softening surface. With quickly nothing solid to stand on anymore and dizzy from the blow, you fall backwards into the slushy surface as the rift closes and the cat smiles widely> _

...not gonna be *that* easy from this kitten.._.<he approaches you slowly, the sunlight glistening off his razor sharp claws as he smiles an evil cheshire grin...>_


----------



## Baalf (Oct 23, 2020)

(I don't know. I feel like anatomical issues would come into play. Mambo basically has one giant belly between the ice and his face, so Mambi coming at him the way he did might not be easy or even possible. I should also mention that Mambo is one of those characters who thinks that their belly is impervious to damage. It's possible that Mambo would just assume the cat is desperate and being an idiot by trying to attack him head-on, so he might also a suspect something... Though certainly not him coming from under the ice. I'm just not sure, given how massive Mambo is, that Mambi's attack would work.)


----------



## Mambi (Oct 23, 2020)

(Mambi did not hit his belly though...he teleported directly under his trunk...the sensitive part of the nose. The rift was not under the ice...it was literally right beneath your head in the air, and no matter how strong you are, a shot under the nose HURTS! <LOL>. Still I'm open though...feel free to adapt the scene as you'd like! <smile>)


----------



## Baalf (Oct 23, 2020)

(In that case...)

Mambo saw the Cat charged at him. It seemed very foolish for the cat to run straight at his belly... TOO foolish.

"Ha ha, I'm not that dumb," Mambo said.

Mambo knew that he was going to teleport... He just didn't know where. Mambo took a wild guess and prepared to strike anything that came above his head... But he guessed wrong. The next thing that Mambo knew, there was a big scratch under his nose that sent him reeling. Once again, Mambo started to cry. This was truly a creature that hated pain, what always acted as if this was the first time he had felt pain. Or maybe he was just trying to churn sympathy from others.

Regardless, this just made the giant Mammoth even more angry. As the cat had just landed, Mambo quickly charged forward. Because he was so big, he's simply charged and didn't stop when he got close because that moment of stalling would open him up. This way, he would keep himself moving while still being able to attack, but make himself a little harder to attack in the process.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 24, 2020)

_<the cat sees the charging mammoth thundering towards him again. He knew that he'd have time to teleport away, but he'd just charge again...and again...eventually he might get a lucky shot. Looking at the scratch and knowing how hard that hit him, he saw that a direct assault was not going to work. Glancing at his claws, he wasn't even sure he could cut him deep enough to truly harm him...time for a different approach, he thinks!> _

Hey Mambo...let's see just how tough you are! Think fast!! <_as you glare at the cat during your charge, you see his eyes glow brighter and quickly the air shimmers and parts several feet in front of the cat like the opening of a tunnel. With the arctic environment still surrounding the rift as usual but bent, you find yourself looking down the hole at a train track and suddenly are looking at the light from a train seconds from emerging from the hole aimed directly at you! You swear you see the driver screaming in fear as he tryes futilely to slam the squealing brakes, as it gets closer and closer to you...the mammoth that magically appeared before him somehow as your own momentum carries you towards it as well...>_


----------



## Baalf (Oct 24, 2020)

(Okay, now Mambi IS starting to feel like a god. What exactly are the limits to his powers? Just being able to teleport out of any attack while occasionally allowing Mambo to hit him just to not seem overpowered, and then just somehow knowing when meteors are going to fall or when a train is passing by oh, and know the exact location of these events to be able to create wormholes to teleport things exactly where he needs them, while Mambo really only has limited ice powers and size? I'm sorry, but I'm calling shenanigans. I see no realistic way how Mambo could possibly fight this guy. I already kind of had to buff him up in order to deal with those meteors. I would have to go even further with making him more powerful than he is supposed to be just to deal with that train.)


----------



## Mambi (Oct 24, 2020)

(You're stomach's indestructable..I basically expect the train to crash and barely affect you. My limits are I can form a portal from anywhere to anywhere as long as I have about a second to focus and that's pretty much it, I'm just creative with it. I'd planned to have some of your ice or the environment itself start to freeze me a but causing me to LOSE my powers after a "shenegan" or 2 , with me being too cold to focus anymore...you being just fine, but I can have it happen earlier if you'd like? Just having some fun...<lol>)


----------



## Baalf (Oct 24, 2020)

(Hmmm, I guess I could have him absorb the train, although that feels like a bit of a stretch to how defensive he is.)

"Oh, come on!" Mambo shouted.

As he shouted, he coughed out ice chunks towards the train. That sometimes happened when he was frightened. Eventually, the train collided with the giant mammoth, but the ice chunks slow the train down enough that it didn't damage Mambo badly.

"Oh, sorry about that, Mr. Train Conductor," Mambo apologized.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 25, 2020)

_<the cat looks over the wreckage with an evil smile_> I caught that train pulling into the station at the last mile so it was a slow one, you lucky mammoth! Still props to ya, you *are* a tough one though, nice catch! <_You see the conductor in shock stepping out of the thrashed cab, and seeing him shivering, point him towards the warm air of the still-open rift.  As he shakily passes through it through, you see the rift start to waver and close as the cat shivers...could the cold be starting to affect him, you wonder? The rift re-seals and you see the cat hold himself a little...as he looks back up at you and snaps out of it. >

<the cat flashes his claws in the sunlight and howls_> OK, T-t-time to *END this!!! *<_he shakes off the cold and charges again,  his eyes glowing but this time unsteadily. As he forms a rift in front of him and dives towards it, it suddenly shimmers and closes on it's own, sending the cat falling face-first into the snow in total surprise. He shakes off the snow and shivers more...trying to re-form the rift unsuccessfully...>_

O..o-o-o.....oh c-crap...<_waves_>...litt' problem here...<_weakly smiles as you see your advantage.._.>.ummm...HI Mambo! You're not still upset about that little rock-bowl joke, are ya? <_giggles coyly as he slowly sidesteps, trying to figure out how to get to you now...moving constantly to try and warm up a little._>


----------



## Baalf (Oct 25, 2020)

Right now, Mambo was too suspicious to move. He was worried that Mambi was planning something if he tried to make a move.

"Yeah, I am a little angry, to be honest," he said, shedding a tear. "Those meteors really hurt, you know."


----------



## Mambi (Oct 25, 2020)

_<the cat quickly hugs himself and stalls for time, examining his fading options> _Well you looked so tough...t-tought it w-wouldn't be an issue. Hey it's all good fun, right? Next time I launch just a few small rocks, how's about that? <_weakly laughs and tries another portal without success. He looks around at the carnage of the train and in a flash gets an idea...bolting towards it at full speed desperately, hoping to be able to avoid you with his agility...>_


----------



## Baalf (Oct 25, 2020)

(Btw, aren't people supposed to vote for who wins. I know you said you wanted to let me win, but I think we're supposed to have people vote for who wins.)


----------



## Mambi (Oct 25, 2020)

(they are but I'm not holding any whips to them. <giggle> If you want them to, I'm cool with that...what say the crowd?  )


----------



## Baalf (Oct 27, 2020)

(Alright, let's see what people voted.









...they didn't.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 27, 2020)

(Just duke it out to the fullest then)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 27, 2020)

(I believe not in poll systems. Fight till one cannot battle, for that's a true fight, not determined by popular votes via poll systems! Fight you two! May skill be the judge here!)


----------



## Baalf (Oct 27, 2020)

(Okay, forget the vote. Or, we could end it in a tie.)

Mambo had time to think about how much his back really hurt from those meteors. He was worried that one more straight to the back would rupture his spine, causing him to be in a crippled state.

"You look kind of tired, Mister," Mambo said as he looked around for his opponent. "We don't have to fight until one of us is permanently crippled. We can end this fight right here."

In reality, he just didn't want his spine to be broken.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 27, 2020)

_<As he reaches the wreckage, the cat considers the words of the mammoth as he shiver more, getting colder by the minute. He could not focus on a portal so his primary attack and defence was effectively gone. He saw that his claws were useless against the mammoth, and his idea to use the gasoline and fluids as a heat source was dashed as he realized there were no electrical system left active to cause the initial spark, and no time to improvise with the mammoth rapidly approaching.>

<With no practical means of attack, no means of defence, and only a limited time before he freezes to the point of combat uselessness, he knew it was time to bring out the ultimate weapon...the one tactic he dreaded using but his last resort...the cat leaps straight up and falls on his back, totally exposing his stomach and laying his head back in the cutest pose possible, eyes fluttering bashfully as his paws clasp together> _

Oh great Mammoth, please have mercy on a poor cat, and no hard feelings??? _<giggles and bats his eyes>_


----------



## Baalf (Oct 28, 2020)

"Okay," Mambo said. "If you give up, then I understand." Mambo clutched his back. It was clear that he was her, but he didn't think to hide it, so it was possible that Mambi noticed. "I don't want to fight anymore either."


----------



## Mambi (Oct 30, 2020)

_<the cat rolls over carefully and smiles>_ Works for me...you win fair and square! _<carefully, he approaches you and  snuggles close to your fur for warmth>_ Soon as I warm up some, I'll have us right back to the lobby <_shiver>_. Lunch's on me when we get back to the buffer table. <lol>


----------

